# 2009 Giant TCX 1?



## bikerbrian (Oct 20, 2004)

Anyone seen one of these. I just ordered one today. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## rickdees (Jul 31, 2007)

Does the TCX 1 frame have rack and fender mounts?


----------

